
Facebook suspends five accounts, including that of a social media researcher - igravious
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/12/22/facebook-suspends-five-accounts-including-social-media-researcher-misleading-tactics-alabama-election
======
igravious
Not mentioned is that Jonathon Morgan is _CEO and Co-Founder of New Knowledge_
‡ which in his own words, “For the past six months @NewKnowledgeAI led an
investigation into Russian interference on behalf of the Senate Intelligence
Committee (SSCI). This was the first comprehensive look into data provided to
the Senate by Facebook, Twitter, and Google.[…]”†

So a U.S. citizen (and ex-Special Advisor to the State Department) who has
been a key figure in peddling the story that Russia interfered with US
elections via social media has been found to have interfered with recent U.S.
elections via social media. Priceless! Find out more here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqLIJznUNVw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqLIJznUNVw)

‡ [https://www.newknowledge.com/our-company](https://www.newknowledge.com/our-
company)

†
[https://twitter.com/jonathonmorganhttps://twitter.com/jonath...](https://twitter.com/jonathonmorganhttps://twitter.com/jonathonmorgan/status/1074734322102480896)

~~~
Chazprime
It’s hard to say, does this legitimize or de-legitimize his investigation?

Either way, that information should definitely be included in the WaPo story.

~~~
igravious
Legitimize it in a it-takes-one-to-know-one kind of way, you mean?

Or de-legitimize it in a boy-who-cries-wolf-turns-out-to-be-wolf kind of way?

I really couldn't say, all I know is that my incredulity meter broke and has
been sent to the repair shop.

